# Type my art style?



## jjcu (May 12, 2014)

I used to draw a lot. Here's the link to my DevaintArt:

https://www.deviantart.com/jjcu/gallery/


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Not sure if it's possible to type a drawing style but the clothing in there is pretty conservative and SJ's are somewhat conservative.
Maybe I'm wrong? :idunno:


----------



## jjcu (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for you reply, yeah that could be true.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

jjcu said:


> Thanks for you reply, yeah that could be true.


That being said you draw very good. I also love to draw.


----------



## jjcu (May 12, 2014)

Electra said:


> That being said you draw very good. I also love to draw.


Thank you, that's very kind of you to say. I need to get back into drawing haha, haven't done much of it lately, but yeah it's really fun. that's really cool that you draw too. I'll say that I'm an ISFJ for now, thanks again for your help.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

jjcu said:


> Thank you, that's very kind of you to say. I need to get back into drawing haha, haven't done much of it lately, but yeah it's really fun. that's really cool that you draw too. I'll say that I'm an ISFJ for now, thanks again for your help.


Yeah me too! Good luck


----------

